# towing hitch



## FISHIN 2 (Feb 24, 2004)

Looking at putting a tow hitch on a 95' artic cat jag for ice fishin.Kind of torn between a full body type hitch or just something to wrap around rear grab handle. Anyone have a hitch on a sled like this I could get an idea from. Thanks, well appreciated, Mike


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

I was int he same boat of figuring this out earlier this season. I still haven't put a hitch on but have decided to just use an eye bolt through the rear lift bar or attached with backer plate and u bolts.

Finally got my new ice fishing sled out this weekend and used a rope tied to the rear bar pulling my three man shanty with a lot of gear in it. no stress at all on the bar and it was fish tailing like crazy which must be more pull than having it hitched with a solid tow bar.

Definitely a case where less is more.


----------



## Busterboy (Feb 13, 2004)

The factory hitch kit was a replacement metal tube with 2 additional holes in it for the hitch and the hitch itself. Replace the existing tube with the new tube, drill the 2 holes through the plastic rear bumper and mount the hitch. I do not know if the metal tube was thicker wall for more support.

BB.


----------



## Mike70 (Mar 24, 2008)

I bolted a heavy duty gate hinge to The rear grab bar with lag bolts and it works extremely well with my shanty hitch which made it easily interchangeable between sled and quad with a simple hitch pin and cotter key. Just to add mine also is a 95.


----------



## icefalcon (Jan 30, 2009)

Like Mike, I bolted a heavy brass door hinge on my Polaris bumper. The swinging hinge gives shanty a little slack. Made my tow hitch from conduit bent into V. attaches to my quad too.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Towing with a rope or anything that isnt rigid, is a disaster waiting to happen. If that rope gets caught in your track, you will have a serious mess, dont do this. All the one's that work well are rigid, you could rig the towed item to accept a pin drop off the sled. Hope this makes sence to you guys.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Feb 24, 2004)

Busterboy said:


> The factory hitch kit was a replacement metal tube with 2 additional holes in it for the hitch and the hitch itself. Replace the existing tube with the new tube, drill the 2 holes through the plastic rear bumper and mount the hitch. I do not know if the metal tube was thicker wall for more support.
> 
> BB.


I wonder if they still make the factory bar still ? I will get ahold of artic cat or if any dealers might know, please advise me. I was thinking of a large T-hinge myself, just wasn't sure it would be strong enough after drilling the lift bar. Thought about a 2 pc deal to encompass the whole works without drilling the bar. Still have a little time, might try to make a set-up to get small suitcase style shack completely off ice, like a carrier on the rear. Any ideas anyone ?? Thanks fella's, knew you guys had alot more sleds up that way and set em up more, Mike


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I've got one like this on two of our sleds, for towing a shanty/sled it works great!










For extra support and stength I mounted it (drilled holes/bolted) to a foot long piece of 3/4" black pipe, painted it black then bolted it to/thru the rear bumper bar.

There are fancier ones that cost more money but for the $10.00 I've invested this one works great!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Feb 24, 2004)

Burksee, that one looks good. Is it a regular hinge or is it a custom made job ? How many bolts to holds it onto the bar ? A pic of it on the machine would be real helpful. Thanks , mike


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

FISHIN 2 said:


> I wonder if they still make the factory bar still ? I will get ahold of artic cat or if any dealers might know, please advise me. I was thinking of a large T-hinge myself, just wasn't sure it would be strong enough after drilling the lift bar. Thought about a 2 pc deal to encompass the whole works without drilling the bar. Still have a little time, might try to make a set-up to get small suitcase style shack completely off ice, like a carrier on the rear. Any ideas anyone ?? Thanks fella's, knew you guys had alot more sleds up that way and set em up more, Mike


I would think that lift bar should be more than enough, we lift the sleds from the back with it all the time-yes?


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Not sure where you fish but i would get a hitch that bolts to your tunnel and your grab bar. Its much more solid. I fish on the saginw bay and ive seen a lot of grab bars bent out from not using a hitch bolted to the tunnel. It happens shen crossing cracks for the most part. If you never cross cracks and take it easy you can use the grab bar one.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, that's why I'm putting this out there. Want to do it 1 time and yes, cracks will be a factor, cause I hate throwing stuff across and reloading it again !!! That gets old real quick, Mike


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Burksee, that one looks good. Is it a regular hinge or is it a custom made job ? How many bolts to holds it onto the bar ? A pic of it on the machine would be real helpful. Thanks , mike


Sorry, the sleds are up north and I'm down here. I used two bolts thru the hitch and two bolts about 10" apart thru the 12" pipe thru the grab handle/bumper.

Google "snowmobile hitch" and you'll find it. I bought mine thru a discount snowmobile/lawn tractor-mower place but have seen them on-line pretty cheap. 

http://www.google.com/shopping/prod...a=X&ei=i6H5UKSaLfKJ2AXqhoHYDQ&ved=0CGQQ8wIwAw


----------

